# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  المريخ VS الامل عطبره (مباراه تصحيح المسار)

## سوباوى

*النقل المباشر 
""""""""""
بطاقه المباراه

المريخ VS الامل عطبره

الجوله الثامنه من بطولة سودانى للدورى الممتاز

الساعه :: الثامنه مساء

الملعب :: القلعه الحمراء (على كوكب المريخ) 

القناه الناقله :: النيلين الرياضيه 

*

----------


## سوباوى

*النقاط
المريخ 10 نقاط فى المركز الخامس
الامل 9 نقاط فى المركز الثامن
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*يسعى المريخ إلى مصالحة أنصاره والعودة مجدداً لسكة الانتصارات في الدوري الممتاز عندما يستقبل الأمل عطبرة في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان ضمن الجولة الثامنة من الممتاز، وكان الأحمر قبل الخسارة في آخر مباراتين أمام السلاطين وأهلي شندي ليتجمد رصيده في عشر نقاط، ويسعى المريخ ايضاً إلى الاستفادة من المباراة لتكون بروفة حقيقية للفريق قبل استقبال كابوسكورب الأنغولي يوم السبت المقبل في ذهاب الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال، وينتظر أن تشهد تشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم عدة تغييرات باشراك أحمد ضفر في الدفاع إلى جانب أمير كمال إلى جانب ظهور محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة في المقدمة إلى جانب الكيني الان وانغا، أما الأمل فيرغب هو الآخر في تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة ورفع راية التحدي في وجه المريخ الليلة.
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*مدرب الفهود يتوقع مباراة صعبة أمام المريخ اليوم"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""توقع المصري ابراهيم بركات مدرب الأمل عطبرة أن يواجه فريقه صعوبة كبيرة في مباراة اليوم أمام المريخ في الجولة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقال بركات إن المباراة التي تنتظر فريقه اليوم أمام المريخ بأنها من أصعب المباريات في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأبان أن المريخ الذي خسر آخر مباراتين في الممتاز أمام مريخ الفاشر وأهلي شندي سيتعقّد موقفه أكثر في المنافسة اذا لم يكسب مباراة اليوم وبالتالي فإنه يتوقع أن يقاتل الأحمر بقوة من أجل تحقيق الفوز وكسب النقاط الثلاث سيما وأن الفريق تنتظره مباراة أفريقية مهمة في دوري الأبطال وسيعمل على الحصول على جرعة معنوية مهمة بتحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم حتى يظهر بشكل جيد في تلك المباراة وأضاف: تحسّبت جيداً لهذه المباراة وللاندفاع المريخي المتوقع فيها من أجل تحقيق الفوز وسنعمل على تجاوز الدقائق الأولى من المباراة بسلام وبعد ذلك يمكن أن نقود المباراة بتركيز أكبر حتى نحقق نتيجة جيدة وتابع: الأمل أعد نفسه بشكل جيد لهذه المباراة والفريق جاهز من كل النواحي وجميع اللاعبين يدركون صعوبة المباراة لكن لديهم إصرار كبير لتقديم أفضل ماعندهم في مباراة اليوم وطموحهم الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية حتى تمثّل هذه المباراة نقطة الانطلاقة الحقيقية للفهود في الممتاز.
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*مجلس المريخ يؤكد مشاركة المدينة أمام الأمل"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مشاركة اللاعب بكري المدينة في مباراة اليوم أمام الامل عطبرة وذلك لأن الخطاب وصل للنادي في الساعة الثالثة والنصف من عصر أمس بايقاف اللاعب إلى حين مقابلة اللجنة المنظمة وبالتالي يستطيع المدينة وحسب النظام الأساسي لاتحاد الكرة أن يشارك في مباراة اليوم، ويتوقع أن يصدر مجلس المريخ بياناً يعبّر عن موقف حاسم من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حيال الظلم الذي يتعرض له النادي من الاتحاد ومن لجانه المساعدة خاصة بعد الاستهداف الكبير الذي تعرض له المريخ من قِبل الحكام خاصة الذين يتبعون لاتحاد الخرطوم في جميع مباريات الفريق في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*تعتبر مباراه اليوم مباراه لتصحيح المساروالعوده لسكة الانتصارات التى افتقدها المريخ فى الجولتين السابقتين
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*أتمني أن يعود الفريق بكل قوة ويعيد ثقة الجماهير فيه وان تكون هذه المباراة بروفة حقيقية لمباراة يوم السبت ..النصر للمريخ دائمًا بإذن الله.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق ياسوباوي
وفال خير لانتصار مريخي عريض باذن الله تعالى

*

----------


## سوباوى

*بإذن واحد أحد النصر حليفنا
 وبنتيجه عريضه واداء مشرف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهدف الثاني قادم بإذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون





*

----------


## دولي

*عبده جابر
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*عبدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## badri

*قوون عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*عبدو جابر قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ali sirag

*الله عليك يا منعم. اتفاءل بك
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبده جابر المظلوم يسجل الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قوووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تصفية ايمن سعيد والحكم يطنش كالعاده
                        	*

----------


## badri

*عبدو جابر من طراز المهاجمين الذين يلعبون بعقلهم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اوسخ فريق شفته فى حياتي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*رمضان وتصويبه قويه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تسديدة قوية من رمضان عجب تمر بالقرب من القائم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هدف ضائع لعبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## badri

*يا أخي زي نحن في حرب مع هذا الفريق سواء في ملعبه أو ملعبنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدو جابر الحظ يعاكسه في فرصة تصطدم بالقائم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تسديدة من عبدو جابر تعلو العارضة بقليل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تهديفه قويه لعبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تسديدة من وانغا تمر جور القائم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انانيه من وانغا تحرم المريخ من الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*احمد الباشا بديلا لراجي
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*دخول الباشا بديلا لراجى
                        	*

----------


## badri

*أرى نوع من الأنانية يتفشى وسط المهاجمين عبدو جابر ووانقا وتستدعي تدخل مساعد المدرب حتى لا تستفحل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأمل مهزوم بهدفين وما زال يلعب بنفس الإسلوب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبده جابر يثبت انه مظلوم ظلم الحسن والحسين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انانية مفرطة للاعبي المريخ داخل ال 18
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*احد لعيبة الأمل يعتدي علي عبدو جابر بدون كرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطة احتفال بكري المدينة بالهدف بتجيب الصداع لاخواننا ديك
                        	*

----------


## badri

*اتمنى ان تعرض أشرطة للعجب الأصل وعبد الحميد السعودي وكيف كان المريخ يملأ مرمى الفرق بالأهداف وذلك بدون إي أنانية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

احد لعيبة الأمل يعتدي علي عبدو جابر بدون كرة



سبحان الله فريق الامل دا قال ليك مكروه حتي من ناس عطبرة 
همباتة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عدم احترافيه للاعبى المريخ فى تطبيق الروح الرياضيه 
فالعرف يقول ان تلعب الكره الى رمية تماس لتضط على الخصم 
ولكن لاعبينا لعبوا الكره لتكون ضربة مرمى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

لقطة احتفال بكري المدينة بالهدف بتجيب الصداع لاخواننا ديك



عمل شنو بالله يا مهدي ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قذيفة صبي يابكري المدينة ماشاء الله عليك
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*العقررررررررب إتشقللللللللللللللللللللب
                        	*

----------


## badri

*الفريق البقول انا انا بياخذ 3
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه بفوز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تجربة ممتازة جدا كبروفة للقاء الانجولي نتمنى الاستفادة من ايجابياتها وسلبياتها جيدا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هدف بكري بالله سريع
والشقلبة اهم من القون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					







الله يبارك في عمرك الحبيب منعم وش السعد
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*فريق الامل قدم خدمة كبيرة للمريخ دون ان يقصد ذلك

المريخ الفريق الوحيد اليذي يقدم كرة جميلة وممرحلة وسلسة

بصراحة فرق كبير بين الزعيم وبقية الاندية
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الظاهر شهر ستة قرب شديد 
( انانية لاثبات الذات )
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

بإذن الله سنحرز هدفين



سبحان الله يا صفوة...بالمقاس
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق


*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*مبروووووووووووووك الفوز
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروووووووك يا شباب والحمد لله  
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*عبده جابر اثبت انه لاعب مميز يعرف طريق المرمى
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





ألف مبروك أخي عبد المنعم خليفة 


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبرووووك يااااااااااشباب 

وتبريكااااااااااات خاصة للدكتور ماجد احمد
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*والله دى سلامه كبيرة 
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مبرووووووووووووووووك  الفوز يا صفوة  ومذيد  من  التقدم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

مبرووووك يااااااااااشباب 

وتبريكااااااااااات خاصة للدكتور ماجد احمد



الله يسعدك وبقية العقد الفريد

التبريكات عبارات ستتكرر باذن الله

انتهي الامل..واعيننا لم ولن تطرف الي ما بعد الرابع عشر من مارس

أنتهي الأمل...وبقي واقع أن هنالك عمل لا بد أن ينجز ولن نمسح غبار المعركة حتي تقترن بموقعة الافريقي

أنتهي الامل وبقي واقع أن نرفع الهمة وقبلها الدعاء ونرابط لدحر الاسمر القادم والحاقه بمن سبقه

حيث اجترار موقعة عزام وغليان المراجل الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
و اتشقلبي و ما تشيلي هم
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*اتمنى ان تكون خاتمة للنحس.
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على الثلاثة نقاط بس تلفون ابوجبل فى طلب اعادة خطاب ارجاء ايقاف بكرى بالتلفون ورفض ادارة الزعيم نكتة الموسم
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*والله دى سلامه كبيرة 
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*

الخطاب صادر باسم السكرتير العام

ولا يوجد قبل كلمة السكرتير كلمه عنه

أو حرف العين (ع ) ليشير ان شخصا مفوضا وقع بالانابة عنه

والتوقيع ليس توقيع السكرتير العام

والسكرتير العام خارج السودان كما فهمنا من تصريح السيد زكي عباس بانهم هاتفوه

ربما كانت عشوائية ادارية

ربما
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*معقول في حد يوقع نيابة عن شخص و لا يكتب اسمه بالاحرف و وظيفته.  هذه مباديء الادارة.
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*الحمد لله الذى بفضله تتم الصالحات
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*الف مبرووووووووووووك يا صفوه
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

الخطاب صادر باسم السكرتير العامولا يوجد قبل كلمة السكرتير كلمه عنهأو حرف العين (ع ) ليشير ان شخصا مفوضا وقع بالانابة عنهوالتوقيع ليس توقيع السكرتير العاموالسكرتير العام خارج السودان كما فهمنا من تصريح السيد زكي عباس بانهم هاتفوهربما كانت عشوائية اداريةربما



كلامك سليم يا ماجد عشوائيه مقيته وقرارم الاول ده الا يبلعوهو تانى خخخخخما كان واحد من اتنين يا امه بكرى يلعب يا امه الدورى يتنسف وهم رضو بالخيار البمشى الشغله بس ..........!! ادارة رزق اليوم باليوم دى اصلها ما بتنفع !!
                        	*

----------

